# Nine and Ten Year Old get It Done.



## PChunter

My boys knocked it out of the park with their first ever deer. I tried explaining how good their guide (dad) was! So proud, awesome experience.


----------



## PChunter

pics


----------



## Milkman

Congrats to all !!!!


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Man that's awesome.  Both my boys 8 & 10 got their 1st this week too. Congratulations to yall.


----------



## Arrow3

Awesome job!


----------



## seeker

Nice job guys.  Well done.


----------



## Buzz

Love seeing the pictures of the kids with their deer.  Great job to father and sons!


----------



## DSGB

Heck yeah! They're off to a great start! Way to go guys!


----------



## wvdawg

Way to go guys!  Congratulations!


----------



## Northwestretriever

Too cool guys!!!  Congrats on a great hunt!!!


----------



## smitty

Congrats to you all !!


----------



## RNC

Congrats to the young men !

Great guiding dad :0)


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Congrats


----------



## MCBIG

Way To Go Guys !!!! And Dad Too !!!!
Mike


----------



## whitetailfanatic

Congrats to the lucky hunters!


----------



## Geffellz18

WTG Boys!

Congrats on a job well done. You too Dad!


----------



## Broken Tine

Congrats to all!!


----------



## julian faedo

Congratulations!  both of you two nice bucks


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Nice job dad.

I'll tell you from the looks of those deer, you may have "taught" them more than you know.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

awesome job there, congrats


----------



## PappyHoel

Big healthy deer!  Congrats to you and the boys.  I'm hoping to take my 7 yr old hunting for her first time this year.  I don't know who's more excited.


----------

